# Giant 16" - Hinterrad läuft schwergängig



## eiergoalie (29. Januar 2018)

Ich habe für unsere 4-jährige Tochter ein Giant Puddn MTB in der Größe 16" gebraucht erstanden. Das Rad ist augenscheinlich wenig benutzt worden und macht einen hervorragenden Eindruck.
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de/puddn-2014

Allerdings kommt keine wirkliche Freude bei unserer Kleinen auf, da das Hinterrad relativ schwergängig ist, und sie zuviel Muskelkraft aufwenden muss, um einigermaßen vorwärts zu kommen.
Ich habe im Vergleich mal ein altes 12" Puky Rad, sowie ein No Name 14" Kinderrad, sowie mein eigenes Stevens S7 MTB getestet. Bei allen Rädern genügt bereits ein leichter Druck mit dem kleinen Finger an der Kurbel, um das HInterrad in Bewegung zu setzen. Beim Giant geht das nur mit deutlich mehr Anstrengung. Auslaufen tut das Rad eigentlich normal, läuft also recht rund und lange durch auf dem MOntageständer. Bremsen schleifen auch nicht, Kette ist gefettet.
Hatte das Hinterrad dann mal ausgebaut, und alle beweglichen Teile mit WD40 behandelt, sowie die Nabe ausgebaut, aber nichts Außergewöhnliches festgestellt.
Sollte das also ein normales Phänomen bei dem Rad sein?
Danke für Eure Einschätzung.


----------



## KIV (29. Januar 2018)

Zwei mögliche Ursachen fallen mir ein:
-Hast Du evtl zu viel Spannung auf der Kette?
- Wie sieht es beim Innenlager aus, hast Du mal die Kurbel einzeln gedreht, ohne Kette..?
Das sieht nach einer einteiligen BMX-Kurbel aus. Schlecht eingestellt dreht die sich nur sehr widerwillig. Und zu viel Kettenspannung kann zum Verkanten führen.

Btw: WD40 ist nicht gut für das Getriebe und Lager, dadurch wird das notwendige Fett ausgespült und das Zeug kann auch verharzen, meine ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (29. Januar 2018)

liegt es eher am tretlager selbst? wenn du sagst das das rad lange läuft scheinen die lager der nabe ja okay zu sein.
andere sache, nicht die häufigste ursache, aber alles schon gesehen: ist die kette zu stramm gespannt?


----------



## giant_r (29. Januar 2018)

da haben sich kiv's und meine Antwort überschnitten, aber du siehst, wir denken an die gleichen ursachen....


----------



## KIV (29. Januar 2018)

Zwei Doofe, ein Gedanke...


----------



## giant_r (29. Januar 2018)

genau


----------



## eiergoalie (29. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Die Kettenspannung hatte ich auch zuerst in Verdacht. Habe zum Testen daher die Kette runtergenommen und auch mal nur die Kurbel gedreht, die eigentlich auch recht gut und geschmeidig läuft. Wenn ich das Hinterrad komplett rausnehme, mit der einen Hand den Rücktrittbremshebel (nennt man den so?) und mit der anderen Hand am Ritzel drehe, kommt es mir auch eher schwergängig vor. Einmal angestoßen läuft das Rad wie bereits erwähnt recht lange durch.


----------



## KIV (29. Januar 2018)

Sorry, bei "Rücktritt" bin ich raus...


----------



## Basti138 (30. Januar 2018)

Läuft es leicht, wenn du am Ritzel drehst? Oder nur, wenn du sie anschiebst, ohne dass das Ritzel mitdreht?
Da sind ja die beiden Lager fürs Nabengehäuse, die kannste von aussen einstellen.
Und am Ritzelträger sind nochmal Lager, in eine Richtung wird der Bremskörper aufgeweitet und in die andere wird das Nabengehäuse mitgenommen. Der Ritzelträger muss sich zur Achse hin natürlich auch leicht drehen.


----------



## Floh (30. Januar 2018)

Ich hatte das bei einem 14" Cube auch mal. Die Rücktritt-Naben sind manchmal von den Konen her ab Werk doof eingestellt. Fühlte sich für mich so an, als würde das Rad dauernd bremsen.
Ich hab von solchen Naben auch keine Ahnung und bin deswegen mit dem Hinterrad zum Fahrradhändler gedackelt. Hat 5 Euro in die Kaffeekasse gekostet, danach war es besser (aber nicht zu vergleichen mit einer Freilauf-Nabe natürlich)


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (30. Januar 2018)

Die RBN die in solchen Kinderrädern sehr oft verbaut werden sind im Grunde genommen ein Lotteriespiel.
Ein paar wenigen funktionieren einigermaßen ansprechend, die große Mehrheit aber spiegelt den Preis wieder die der Verbraucher für solche Fahrräder zu zahlen bereit ist 

Selbst der Versuch einigermaßen brauchbares Spiel einzustellen scheitert sehr oft daran daß z.B. die Konen den Eindruck erwecken als Gußteil entstanden zu sein. Aus der Form direkt in die Nabe *ge-* just in time *-t*.
Der Versuch etwas mehr Spiel zu gebenendet gern in Frust, da der Freilauf dieser Naben das wiederum nicht verträgt.
Da dreht dann die Kurbel durch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (30. Januar 2018)

das Problem hatte ich beim 16" Isla auch. Habe die Nabe auseinander gebaut und zärtlich wieder zusamen gesetzt. Das hat geholfen, war aber eine riesige Sauerei. Bedenke auch, dass die Nabe von außen mit den Mutter zusammen gepresst wird. auch wenn sie im ausgebauten Zustand einigermaßen gut dreht, kann der Druck von außen einen maßgeblichen Einfluss auf die Leichtgängigkeit haben. Kontermuttern hin- oder her.


----------



## eiergoalie (30. Januar 2018)

Danke für die Erklärungen. Es scheint in der Tat die Rücktrittnabe zu sein, denn im freien Lauf dreht das Rad ganz gut. Beim Betätigen des Ritzels per Hand im ausgebauten Zustand hat man das Gefühl, es bremst. Vielleicht baue ich das ganze Ding noch mal auseinander. Es ist mir dennoch schleierhaft, warum das alte Puky Rad läuft wie ne Eins und ein vergleichsweise teures Giant Rad so schwergängig. Lohnt es sich, ein neues Hinterrad zu kaufen?  Sowas hier?
https://www.taylor-wheels.de/taylor...echel-aluminiumfelge-velosteel-ruecktrittnabe


----------



## Oigi (30. Januar 2018)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem beim 160er Cube festgestellt. Ich habe die Nabe auch komplett zerlegt, gereinigt und neu gefettet. Sie dreht nun um Einiges leichter, aber zufrieden bin ich noch nicht. Meiner Meinung nach könnte das auch etwas mit dem Fett zu tun haben. Zum einen wieviel man die Lager packt, zu viel Fett wirkt irgendwann kontraproduktiv. Zum anderen wie man die Bremse (Spreizbacken und Reibmantel) fettet. Ich werde das beobachten und wenn sich im Betrieb nichts zum Positiven ändert es gegebenenfalls mit weniger Fett probieren.


----------

